# My Halloween Lights Video



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Almost done with my software to control my Insteon lights for Halloween! The light effects near the end of the video don't match the music because... well I'm getting lazy! I hope to have that straightened out by the end of this week and everything fine-tuned. But I figured somebody would enjoy this video. Let me know what you think!

Xpendable

http://www.hauntsoft.com/LightTestRun3.wmv


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

That's pretty cool. Good job. I'd watch going totally dark - even for an instant. Don't want anybody tripping...


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks. Yeah, my fiance was saying the same thing. I guess I'll have to work on that some... Although there is a street light on my corner that gives off a lot of light. You can't really tell in the video though.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

That looks really good.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looky Looky good. 

Just an idea about the dark thing. I took purple rope lights and ran them down the side of the walkway and left them plugged in to the wall. It is not enough light to distract from your 'effect', but it gives enough light to see to walk. 

I like the look. Nice.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahhh, I want to do that some day. Very cool!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very, nice. I'm going to have to do some research I see.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

The Insteon route is kind of expensive if you don't already own the Insteon hardware (normally just used for home automation lighting). You're also limited in how rapidly you can fire messages. The good news is you can program every device to respond simulatenously to group commands. Just as an example, I have group #31 set up to fade all my devices up or down at a ramp rate of 0.5 seconds, and group #180 is programmed to fade just 2 of my devices with a ramp rate of 8.5 seconds.

If you want to do lots of rapid fire effects, I'd recommend looking at the 16 channel box that www.lightorama.com sells. It's over $400 but I believe you can do far better stuff with it, and includes the software. I'm thinking about maybe investing in one next year. Of course Insteon does have 1 advantage. There are no cords to route from my computer to outside. Insteon works off of power-line communications, meaning you can plug the devices into any outlet in your house and your computer will still be able to have full control over them.


----------



## Kaeleb (Oct 9, 2006)

Xpendable said:


> If you want to do lots of rapid fire effects, I'd recommend looking at the 16 channel box that www.lightorama.com sells. It's over $400 but I believe you can do far better stuff with it, and includes the software.


I'm using 21 channels of LightORama this year for my haunt. I honestly believe it will set me apart from the crowd. I have 14 songs sync'ed to light animation. I will post video after the holiday for anyone thinking about a LOR purchase. But to clarify, the software isn't included. You must buy it. You can buy a hardware/software package if you are just starting out.
~K


----------



## dustee (Oct 24, 2006)

I wanna do that but I have no clue where to even start....

My Halloween wish to the Great Pumpking is....

"Please let me learn how to control my music and lights with my computer"

laurie


----------



## Kaeleb (Oct 9, 2006)

laurie,

Check out http://www.lightorama.com for some details. This is a good place to start. Its not as hard as you may think!

~K


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Kaeleb said:


> I'm using 21 channels of LightORama this year for my haunt. I honestly believe it will set me apart from the crowd. I have 14 songs sync'ed to light animation. I will post video after the holiday for anyone thinking about a LOR purchase. But to clarify, the software isn't included. You must buy it. You can buy a hardware/software package if you are just starting out.
> ~K


Cool, I'd love to see the video. As to the hardware/software, it depends on what you buy. I was referring to this "starter" kit:

http://store.lightorama.com/ba16chpa.html

It's $419 and it includes:

LOR1602W - 16 Channel 30 Amp Controller 
SC485 - Connector (other options available) 
*Light-O-Rama Software - Extended Edition* 
50ft CAT5e Cable - (other options available)


----------

